# Goat milk soap holiday sale



## dbarjacres (Feb 2, 2004)

running a sale right now on my goat milk soap. All bars are big 5.5+ oz, are hard (long lasting), great lather and conditioning. 

Any 4 bars with shipping $19 (if you don't need shipping, $14.50), add $3.50 for each additional bar. see available bars at dbarjacres.webs.com

please email me at [email protected] with questions or orders.


----------



## MahaFae (Nov 2, 2013)

Ohhh I just fell in love with your site! I have never heard of Dexter Cattle. I absolutely love the size of them! We live in Missouri, how much land is required to keep them? And I am definitely ordering soap! Do you take paypal?


----------



## dbarjacres (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi! We love our Dexters. I've admired them for a few years and were able to add our girls this year (doing AI, so no bull). The image below is a good example of their size, Apple is a 3 yo cow and about 42". My husband is 5'7" to give you an idea. We have a pretty lush pasture, about 4 acres for the cows and can graze the 3 girls (grazed 2 big steers before so know what we can do) throughout the summer as long as we get rain). The cow, 2 heifers and steer calf eat one 5x5 bale of brome hay every 3 weeks. 

Yes, we do take paypal! [email protected]


----------



## Pamela (May 10, 2002)

Sending you an email.


----------



## MahaFae (Nov 2, 2013)

Thank you for sharing the pic! I never imagined you could get a cow in a 'mini' package.  I am very excited by the possibilities. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Is this sale still on? Hoping to order end of the week.
Heidi


----------



## dbarjacres (Feb 2, 2004)

Yep can still do this sale.


----------



## keztrelle (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi - sending you an email.


----------



## Pamela (May 10, 2002)

OMGoodness ! My soap arrived today in the mail. It is beautiful, smells wonderful and I thank you !


----------



## dbarjacres (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks and glad you like it! And that's a prime example of how bad the USPS is right now as I mailed your box from WI to MN and my mom's box from WI to MT last Friday and she got hers Monday and you got yours 3 days later. Smacks my head lol


----------

